# Alice in Wonderland



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Anyone know how to go about finding a white pinafore or making a white pinafore like Alice in Wonderland wears? I think I can get a deal on dress that would work at the Salvation Army but how would you do the white pinafore? I can't sew a lick and I have looked on amazon and ebay, too expensive for something I am going to probably ruin in the haunt.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I would ask Ms Wicked. She is the master of sewing around here.


----------

